# i1, born for iPhone7, the first " MFi " headphone amplifier from FiiO



## JamesFiiO

We are applying MFi from Apple company, and will design a new headphone amp for iPhone with lightning connector. for example, iphone 6, iphone6s, and especially, there are news say that iPhone 7 may remove the 3.5mm headphone jack。  
  
  
 here is the main features:
  
 1, bulild in DAC and headphone amp. supports up to 48K/16bit ( limited by Apple ).
  
 2, build in remote control ( play / pause, vol+/- , tracks forward/backward ).
  
 3, build in micphone.
  
 4, build in battery for 10 hours + playback. micro usb power supply.
  
 5, high S/N and low distortion and high power output. 
  
 6, Metal case.
  
 7, Clip design.
  
 8, MSPR: to be decided but will not as cheap as our A1/E06/E02i/k1, cause we have to pay a lots of money to buy the LAM module and connector from Apple Inc. also it includes micphone, an DAC chip, so  I think maybe $60 ~ $70 or even more. 
  
 9, ETA: Sep.


----------



## JamesFiiO

the reason why we attached the micphone is that it is not user friend if there are not micphone so you have to unplug the headphone and plug again.


----------



## FiiO

Our engineers just tell us that iAmp3 supports iPhone 5S as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  
 In order to make iAmp3 perfectly in the future , we are keen to know to your suggestions for our this tiny amp. 
  
 We are waiting here to listen to your suggestions.
  
 Thanks a lot,


----------



## 8BitKid

Do you still plan on releasing an MFi cable for the Q1, etc.? If so, will it look like this? The L19 on AliExpress doesn't look like it will fit with cases.
  
 Additionally, will this cable work in the interim until the L19 comes out?


----------



## FiiO

8bitkid said:


> Do you still plan on releasing an MFi cable for the Q1, etc.? If so, will it look like this? The L19 on AliExpress doesn't look like it will fit with cases.
> 
> Additionally, will this cable work in the interim until the L19 comes out?


 
*8BitKid,*
  
*Yep ,once we got the MFi from Apple ,we do love to release a MFi cable for Q1 ,E17K,etc. please kindly wait !!*
  
*For that cable you mentioned , it may work for the Q1 ,but please kindly set the Q1 to be CHG OFF.*


----------



## wondroushippo

Very excited for this, I'm surprised nobody's quite made something like this yet for Lightning devices. I have a Fiio E1, but it's hard to clip on without hitting the fast forward button, and you're stuck using the 30-pin adapter's DAC, I guess. Also, the mic on this one would be perfect for if you get calls while walking about, or using BA IEMs.


----------



## 8BitKid

There is the COZOY Astrapi, which claims to be MFi and connects via a lightning to micro usb cable. However, I found (similar to the K1) that the DAC/AMP didn't work well with my Etymotic IEM's, so I sent it back.


----------



## ClieOS

8bitkid said:


> There is the COZOY Astrapi, which claims to be MFi and connects via a lightning to micro usb cable. However, I found (similar to the K1) that the DAC/AMP didn't work well with my Etymotic IEM's, so I sent it back.


 
  
 Cozoy doesn't claim to be MFi certified, just to be clear. They only claim their DAC/amp doesn't need CCK. The difference is that Cozoy is able to 'trick' the iOS into thinking that it is already connected to a CCK via a, well, less-than-official method. MFi is a different thing all together as it used a Apple licensed chip to communicate to the iOS and such no CCK is needed at all.


----------



## 8BitKid

Interesting... I wonder if it is the cable that "tricks" the iOS device, or something in the Cozoy. It makes me think Apple just has some blanket policy of not allowing male USB mini to male Lightning cables to get MFi certification.
  
 With this unit, @JamesFiiO, I'd be really interested if this will perform better with IEM's like the Etymotics, because it was a shame I had to return my K1.


----------



## wondroushippo

8bitkid said:


> Interesting... I wonder if it is the cable that "tricks" the iOS device, or something in the Cozoy. It makes me think Apple just has some blanket policy of not allowing male USB mini to male Lightning cables to get MFi certification.
> 
> With this unit, @JamesFiiO, I'd be really interested if this will perform better with IEM's like the Etymotics, because it was a shame I had to return my K1.


 
 Unless you need something that clips specifically, the Q1 actually works pretty well with my Etymotics.
  
 And I think I've seen elsewhere that the Cozoy's Lightning cable doesn't work with other devices, so it's likely something in the Cozoy itself.


----------



## ClieOS

8bitkid said:


> Interesting... I wonder if it is the cable that "tricks" the iOS device, or something in the Cozoy. It makes me think Apple just has some blanket policy of not allowing male USB mini to male Lightning cables to get MFi certification.
> 
> With this unit, @JamesFiiO, I'd be really interested if this will perform better with IEM's like the Etymotics, because it was a shame I had to return my K1.


 
  
 Nothing in the cable. The circuit that tricks the iOS is on the DAC/amp itself. I have taken it apart to look into the design,


----------



## 8BitKid

I'm really happy with my Q1, but would like the simplicity of not having to use the CCK, and also something a bit more portable.


----------



## MikeRight

JamesFiio, 

Congratulations for this product. 
IOS users sometimes feel a little bit lost among the huge USB world 

I have a question. Could you please explain a little bit more regarding Apple limitation to 48k/16bit?

I have some doubts about it. Specially because Audeze talks about 24bits when promote their cipher. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FiiO

As far as we are aware, Apple's new limitation of sampling rate is 48K/16bits


----------



## MikeRight

Any news about this product?


----------



## GaNi

fiio said:


> *8BitKid,*
> 
> *Yep ,once we got the MFi from Apple ,we do love to release a MFi cable for Q1 ,E17K,etc. please kindly wait !!*
> 
> *For that cable you mentioned , it may work for the Q1 ,but please kindly set the Q1 to be CHG OFF.*


 
  
 Any love for type C? I would love to see angle'd type c connector considering the fact that the coming phones both iphones and android would be having them.


----------



## FiiO

Hi GaNi,
  
Thanks for your suggestion!
  
The limitation of size,it will be little hard for us to make the Type C there.


----------



## posnera

A standard 1/8 jack would be great to have also, so this can be used with other sources.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Now we are applying the design from Apple, but there may have some change. let's wait the result from Apple so we can know what kind of product we can make.
  
  
 BTW, we change the  model name to i3 now.


----------



## Emerald Core

Any update on this ? I am hooked


----------



## hearmesnore

Yeah - I'm waiting to see what the e17k replacement will be like.


----------



## FiiO

emerald core said:


> Any update on this ? I am hooked


 
 Now we are handing in this product plans to Apple, and we are waiting their permission.


----------



## rtimmel

You might know, will there be a lightning cable audio line out with the 7?  The adapter they are selling doesn't seem like it can have much in the way of circuitry at that price so I was wondering if the audio out will run through the iPhone's built in DAC.


----------



## JamesFiiO

rtimmel said:


> You might know, will there be a lightning cable audio line out with the 7?  The adapter they are selling doesn't seem like it can have much in the way of circuitry at that price so I was wondering if the audio out will run through the iPhone's built in DAC.


 
  
  
 yes, the price so cheap ,  in fact, it cost us $2 to buy just a lightning connectors ( not includes PCB, case, cable, dac .... ). in fact, our i3 will be priced at about $40。 I don't know how Apple can do that if the adaptor includes a decent DAC, amp, and not to talk our i1 includes a LAM ( lightning audio module ) which is also quite expensive.


----------



## derdon

​Is there a release date for the i1?


----------



## duyu

It's known now the DAC inside the adapter is 338S00140/A0QK1623/TW.
 Did anybody do A/B between iphone 6 and iphone7+adapter?


----------



## grahamnp

Have you considered having it charge over lightning instead of micro USB?
  
 As this is obviously aimed at Apple users, it would mean that they would only require a lightning cable for charging the phone and the i3 instead of two different cables.


----------



## ShyamS

fiio said:


> As far as we are aware, Apple's new limitation of sampling rate is 48K/16bits


 

  hmm apparently Belkin claim 48k/24-bit http://www.belkin.com/us/F8J198-Belkin/p/P-F8J198;jsessionid=2A1188C6666846ADDB31E30C6C7D6ADD/


----------



## duyu

Listening to iPhone 7 through it's given adapter, the sound quality is hopelessly poor.
 I've also found that it won't support APT-X. It looks like I should give up the thought of listening music using the iPhone.


----------



## RubxQub

Any update on this specific product?
  
 Extremely interested!


----------



## FiiO

rubxqub said:


> Any update on this specific product?
> 
> Extremely interested!


 
 Hi, RubxQub
 You can get some information about i1 from our facebook: https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO/posts/1197809603609904


----------



## tzjin

Any updates here? Also, is there any information available on the length of the cable?


----------



## neopac

_*bump*_
  
 as months go by.. is this product still on plan to be released?
 or got it stalled in the "mfi" process?
  
 cheers
 puk
_p.s: is(will be) there a similar alternative for lightning?_


----------



## MarkF786

Ah, I think it's time to unsubscribe from this thread since I'm not sure this product will see the light of day.


----------



## FiiO

neopac said:


> _*bump*_
> 
> as months go by.. is this product still on plan to be released?
> or got it stalled in the "mfi" process?
> ...


 
 Dear neopac,
  
 Yes, this project is still ongoing. It may be released some time later. Thank you for your support.
  
 Best regards


----------



## Amber Rain

Any news on this or a release date yet?


----------



## inertianinja

amber rain said:


> Any news on this or a release date yet?


 
  
 I received a unit for review and I'm in the process of writing it up. I should have something ready to share within a day or so.


----------



## Amber Rain

inertianinja said:


> I received a unit for review and I'm in the process of writing it up. I should have something ready to share within a day or so.




Thanks for the response, I look forward to hearing what you have to say and the confirmation that the product isn't dead!


----------



## inertianinja

amber rain said:


> Thanks for the response, I look forward to hearing what you have to say and the confirmation that the product isn't dead!




Hah, definitely not dead. I have a unit that came in retail packaging, it works, bits go in one end and music comes out the other


----------



## .Sup

I should be getting mine tomorrow. Will update here.


----------



## I g o r

We are anxious waiting for your impressions. Do any of you testers have the Apple lightning to 3.5mm to compare?


----------



## inertianinja

i g o r said:


> We are anxious waiting for your impressions. Do any of you testers have the Apple lightning to 3.5mm to compare?




Yes! For my review I used a second iPhone and an A/B switch to compare the sound.


----------



## .Sup

The cable is 80 cm long and the build quality is excellent - cable has a soft touch feel, housing of the device and lightning connector is made of metal and the lightning connector is very sturdily plugged into ipad, no wobble. Its plug and play with the iPad. Now charging iPhone 5 to test it with.  Igor I only have Apple lightning to usb adapter.


----------



## neopac

.sup said:


> The cable is 80 cm long and the build quality is excellent - cable has a soft touch feel, housing of the device and lightning connector is made of metal and the lightning connector is very sturdily plugged into ipad, no wobble. Its plug and play with the iPad. Now charging iPhone 5 to test it with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
*Hi,*
  
_*.. 80cm cable ... metal housing ... *_
  
 is there any way of "mounting" the i1 to a jacket or shirt with a clip (like a ballpen with it's clip) ?
 guess the weight of DAC + cable will tend to pull iems out of our ears, if not supported in any way ... the render pictures had things like this missing.
  
*cheers*
*neopac*


----------



## .Sup

neopac said:


> *Hi,*
> 
> _*.. 80cm cable ... metal housing ... *_
> 
> ...



The unit is very light but it comes with a small crocodile clip. The weight of the i1 is 13 grams which equals the weight of Hifiman's RE-400.


----------



## neopac

.sup said:


> The unit is very light but it comes with a small crocodile clip. The weight of the i1 is 13 grams which equals the weight of Hifiman's RE-400.


 
 thank you for the input.. good to know it got a clip.
 I´m sure it won't be an issue in a home environment.. but i plan to use it as a "daily driver" with a short iem cable, where additional 13g _-pulling on my plugs-_ are actually something to consider.
  
*cheers*
*neopac*


----------



## I g o r

80cm of i1 cable, plus at least 100cm from the earphones, seems like a lot of cable to me...


----------



## neopac

i g o r said:


> 80cm of i1 cable, plus at least 100cm from the earphones, seems like a lot of cable to me...


 
  
 at least sennheiser offers a short version (60cm LINK) ... got myself one of these weeks ago.. should end up with the i1 at chest height.
  
 fiio got a cable product line (senn-connector & mmcx) for their amps with a 2,5mm balanced connector, guess they could offer a suiting short aftermarket 3,5mm stereo cable if they want.
  
@FiiO
 any plans in this direction?
 when will distributors receive the i1?
  
 cheers
 neopac


----------



## FiiO

neopac said:


> at least sennheiser offers a short version (60cm LINK) ... got myself one of these weeks ago.. should end up with the i1 at chest height.
> 
> fiio got a cable product line (senn-connector & mmcx) for their amps with a 2,5mm balanced connector, guess they could offer a suiting short aftermarket 3,5mm stereo cable if they want.
> 
> ...


 
 Dear neopac,
  
 1. Now we are working on the Bluetooth Receiver named BTR1. The project is a receiver with 3.5 mm headphone output. One short MMCX cable will be included with the receiver.  Not sure whether this can meet you need.
  
 2. The i1 may be sent to the sellers about 1or 2 weeks latter.
  
 Best regards


----------



## inertianinja

As promised, here's my review!
  
 http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/fiio-i1-lightning-to-3.5mm-headphone-adapter


----------



## Amber Rain

inertianinja said:


> As promised, here's my review!
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/fiio-i1-lightning-to-3.5mm-headphone-adapter




Thanks, an informative and useful review. I think I'll wait for the BTR1 as I don't have an IP7. It's a shame Fiio wasn't allowed to implement 24 bit/higher than 44.1 DAC. Presumably this same limitation will also apply to the BTR1?


----------



## inertianinja

amber rain said:


> Thanks, an informative and useful review. I think I'll wait for the BTR1 as I don't have an IP7. It's a shame Fiio wasn't allowed to implement 24 bit/higher than 44.1 DAC. Presumably this same limitation will also apply to the BTR1?




I think I remember on Fiio's site it seemed to say that it was an Apple limitation


----------



## Amber Rain

inertianinja said:


> I think I remember on Fiio's site it seemed to say that it was an Apple limitation




Yes, on the first page of this thread. 

However Bluetooth should not be limited by any Apple issues and I thought it could be possible to have the audio streamed by an external app such as Onkyo straight to the Bluetooth receiver in higher than16 bit and be decoded by the DAC in the BRT1?


----------



## inertianinja

amber rain said:


> Yes, on the first page of this thread.
> 
> However Bluetooth should not be limited by any Apple issues and I thought it could be possible to have the audio streamed by an external app such as Onkyo straight to the Bluetooth receiver in higher than16 bit and be decoded by the DAC in the BRT1?


 
  
 Oh, I'm not sure about that, but wouldn't it be bandwidth limited?
 I just received another device for review - a bluetooth receiver that has Line Out and Optical Out....kind of strange....for the optical out, it would seem like the file is getting converted many times before it reaches the ears.


----------



## Amber Rain

inertianinja said:


> I just received another device for review - a bluetooth receiver that has Line Out and Optical Out....kind of strange....for the optical out, it would seem like the file is getting converted many times before it reaches the ears.




My understanding is that Bluetooth bypasses the transmitter's DAC and therefore will transfer the bits to the receiver which can either ( in the case you were talking about) decode audio files or in the case of optical out it will send the audio as digital out to the external DAC. With the lineout the receiver will decode the audio and send a fixed line out volume for an amp.


----------



## hifiaaa

A few years ago I had a Fiio product that sounded really fine when connecting it to a pc via USB.

However, when I connected the dac to an iPad or iPhone using a camera connection kit the sound was not good. There was a significant difference. Now the sound completely lacked fullness.

What could the reason be? Should an MFi cable solve the problem?


----------



## cleg (May 8, 2017)

mine video with initial impressions


----------



## Sound Eq

looking forward to read how it compares to capri cable


----------



## demond

i1 product information
http://www.fiio.cn/products/77


----------



## demond

Sound Eq said:


> looking forward to read how it compares to capri cable



We added a bundle on the i1 cable.


----------



## touser

Is this available for purchase yet in the US? I'd need it by this friday at the latest but i can't find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## FiiO

touser said:


> Is this available for purchase yet in the US? I'd need it by this friday at the latest but i can't find it for sale anywhere.


Dear friend,

Due to limited supply of first batch of i1, we will deliver them to the following markets first and will start delivery to our worldwide agents from our second batch. Below list would be updated if more shipment arranged, stay tuned!

USA: TekFx

USA: Office Direct Sales

Germany: NT Global

HongKong: Carve Link Company

The i1 may arrived in USA next week. You may contact the seller for help first. Thank you for the kind support.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO USA

i1 is available on Amazon now! 
https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Apple-L...e=UTF8&qid=1495783658&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+i1


----------



## Brimstone

FiiO USA said:


> i1 is available on Amazon now!
> https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Apple-L...e=UTF8&qid=1495783658&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+i1



Ordered one today.  Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## FiiO USA

Brimstone said:


> Ordered one today.  Looking forward to trying it out.


Come check out the latest activity~


----------



## FiiO USA (Jun 6, 2017)

Post your review of i1 on Amazon.com to win a reward!





The MFi cetified lightning DAC/amplifer i1 has been sold on Amazon.com for a while. But how's the i1 actually? We would love to see your honest and fair reviews! Therefore, we encourage customers who have purchased the i1 on Amazon.com or who're planning to buy the i1 to write down your honest opinions of i1. Rewards will be giving out to the first 50 reviewers participating the activity!

If you don't have an i1 yet, don't wait for it any more. We're looking forward to seeing your reviews!
Purchase link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071R7DYHD

Time: June 6-July 5, 2017 (one month)

How to join the activity:
1.    Buy an i1 on Amazon.com
2.    Post your review on i1 on Amazon.com.
3.    Send a copy of your amazon invoice and review record to us at market@fiio.net. You will successfully join the activity after receiving our email confirmation.
Feel free to share your comment on i1. We are looking forward to hearing your voice of i1.

Introduction of i1:
A. Born for Apple devices, MFi certified.
B. Support up to 48kHz lossless audio and high-quality voice call.
C. Compatible with OMTP and CTIA earphones.
D. Seamless metal body, exquisite and portable.
E. 39.99USD on Amazon.com

For more details of i1, please click here: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/67

Statement:
1. This activity is only available on Amazon.com. Related activity of i1 on Amazon in other regions, such as Amazon.ca, will be subject to our local sales agent's notification, please stay tuned!
2. To join the activity, you don't have to exaggerate your feeling. Your honest and fair reviews will be appreciated. Besides, you're welcomed to post the photos of i1 too!
3. We will give out rewards to first 50 participants. For those who are the first ten reviewers posting over 200 words and pictures of i1 will win a FiiO F3. The others will get a 10USD refund. We will announce the winners and arrange the award on July 15th.
4. Only the reviews posted during the activity time would be counted as valid.
5. Please kindly note that the refund will be returned via PayPal. Or you can choose to purchase our other products on our AliExpress store with your refund.


----------



## Brimstone

That's great.  I had already left an Amazon review before I saw this post.  I sent the link in tonight.  Honestly, it's a great product.  I don't usually use my iPhone for music, but will sometimes use it for streaming or to watch movies on a plane (I fly a lot).  This little dongle has worked great.


----------



## .Sup

Thank you FiiO for the opportunity for me to try the i1. Here is my review. If Fiio can confirm my review sample sent out in March is the same as the production unit and if FiiO has no objections and if there is interest I am willing to send the i1 out to anyone who wants to try it out.


----------



## Brimstone

There was an Amazon review that said that the microphone quality was terrible on the i1.  I'm not in the habit of using the mic/headset for calls, but I decided to use it exclusively today for business calls and it was pretty convenient.  I don't think that most people had any idea that I was using anything different and it probably sounded a lot better than using the speakerphone mode which I tend to do a lot.  I also made a voice recording using the iPhone voice memos app which I uploaded to Chirbit to share here.  The Chirbit replay doesn't sound as good as it does when I replay it on my iPhone, but still sounds pretty good.

You can listen to the file here: http://chirb.it/ADzrD9


----------



## Audiowood

Just bought it and confirm the sound quality is more superior to apples own adaptor.


----------



## coolcrew23

Audiowood said:


> Just bought it and confirm the sound quality is more superior to apples own adaptor.




Would it be alright to ask how it compares vs. entry level dap/dacs?


----------



## Audiowood

Ok my review is up

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B071R7DYHD

Below is the whole reviews

I have been looking mobile solutions to this and finally end my search here. The i1 sound quality feels like using an amp but without the bulk. The sound quality is far superior to the apple's own adaptor. I will say the sound quality is on par with the dragonfly red and A&K wireless adaptor. I am still amazed.

Initially, I was a little concern about the voice quality call when one review posted poor quality, but I took the risk and went ahead with the purchase, and it turns out the voice quality is way better than a Bluetooth quality. In fact, I have not had any complaint so far about phone calls quality. Of course, if you face the wind like riding a bike, there will be wind noise, and that goes the same as most Bluetooth headsets. That being said, other party still hears me well.

This is an Apple MFI certified product, which means it works flawlessly with my iphone 7 with any issues.

According to Fiio website, the i1 uses a new DAC chip called NAU88L25. I went and did some search, and it turns out Nuvton Technology manufactures this chip. Here is a snippet of what it says on the websites.

“Nuvoton Technology introduced the NAU88L25, a new ultra low power audio codec device optimized for audio headphone and headset applications. The NAU88L25 supports advanced audio accessory detection including audio jack insertion / ejection, up-to 8 button detection with short / long press support, microphone and ground pin detection with auto internal switching, which will simplify the challenges of detecting different audio headsets and accessory types with no additional components and reducing click/pop noise during the detection process.

The new audio CODEC incorporates a 24-bit signal processing engine including programmable biquad filters and DRC (Dynamic Range Compressor), which can maximize audio quality and suppress any undesirable frequency components. With its ultra-low power consumption in all key areas, highly flexible and configurable accessory detection, and reference audio CODEC driver for Linux, Android, and Windows OS, the NAU88L25 simplifies designers’ efforts and gets their products to market quickly.”

Ok, technical specs aside, my brief testing indicates that it is far more superior than Apples own adaptor. I am using Nobel Kaiser K10 CIEM to test, and it works really good. As mention earlier, it sounds like an amplifier and not an adaptor type of audio quality. I also have the Dragonfly red Dac, but it is very bulky to carry around, and it does not pick up calls. The Astell& KERN XB10 extreme Bluetooth is actually more convenient than the Fiio i3, but the battery life is short, and voice quality is worst.The XB10 connects to the calls but after the call, the music never resume, and I have to power it down and up to reconnect. So every calls, I have to do that, and I start to put it away and start looking around. Also, I do not have the habit of charging Bluetooth headset everyday. The i1 does not require charging; it draws power from your iphone. According to the website, Iphone 7 can power the I1 for 23 hours before it needs to re-charge… love it.

The i1 is also plug and play like apple’s own adaptor, only diff is you need to download the i1 apps and it is now plug and play (no configuration needed). The button's location is great, Its big enough for my fingers and I do not need to look to be able to control it. The middle button is play/stop, 2 clicks for next track/3 click for previous track. The two buttons next to the middle are for up and down vol. This is way more easier than XB10, I never able to change track with XB10 without looking because of its small buttons and weird locations.

Ok, are you ready for the mother of all features, its cost only $40 compare to XB10 at $189 and Dragonfly red at $198. The i1 sound quality is in the same league as both of these device. Again, your miles varies depending on your headphones impedance and other factors, for me my K10 CIEM sound as good as both of these device. I could hear more clarity in i1 than the other 2. The dragonfly is little too warm when paired with K10 andXB10 bluetooth quality is well. still bluetooth quality.

I recommend to anyone looking for a portable dac without carrying 2 separate devices that is MFI certified with great sound quality and pick up calls at the same time. I will even recommend to some my audiophile friends carrying portable amps to give this a shot. The only cons I find is now I have an extremely long cable... dang!


----------



## coolcrew23

Audiowood said:


> Ok my review is up
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B071R7DYHD
> 
> ...


Ok wow the comparable to dragonfly red got me sold!


----------



## Audiowood

Well.. It really depends on your headphone, If I use my Hifiman ED X v2 headphone, then the dragonfly would sound better IMO as the warmth added some ommph. The Dragonfly sounded richer so pairing with K10 makes it too warm for my taste.


----------



## endgame

Audiowood said:


> Ok my review is up
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B071R7DYHD
> 
> ...



Did you read the specs for this? It is only recommended to drive headphones up to 32 ohms. The Dragonfly Red can drive headphones with 300 ohm impedance. There's no comparison between the two. This might sound good for lower impedance headphones and earbuds, but let's not get crazy saying it is in the same league as the Dragonfly.


----------



## Audiowood

As I mention in my review, It really depends on your headphone impedence, I am using K10 which is less than 35ohm and is very suitable with i1, it may not be suitable if have a higher imp. The sound quality is in the same league to *my ears* as Dragon fly red when using with* K10*. You should try it and if not return it. I have try lots of low power dac for iPhone in the market and this is pretty darn good sound quality.


----------



## coolcrew23

Purchased this today and because of how good i liked this i didn't find the need to purchase a seperate dap anymore. With low power iems and even my m50x they play pretty good! I was looking to splurge on a dap today with tidal. Looks like my iPhone will be good enough! Great job on these fiio!


----------



## jandr272

I'll have mine Monday.  I still intend to pick up a Nextdrive Spectra once they have Apple approval for a lightning version; they told me they had applied and were waiting on approval.  It'll be fun to compare the two.  Maybe I'll pick up a Nexum Aqua and have a 3-way trial and review.  Are there any other DAC-amps that have integrated lightning cables?


----------



## ryanjsoo (Jun 11, 2017)

Just received the i1 too! From first impression, volume is pretty good and the sound is super clean. I'll definitely be putting it through more testing and will have a full review out soon. Love the form factor and remote works well, I think it's important to note that the i1 is a great option for users of iPods, not just the iPhone 7; I found a very appreciable difference running through the i1 vs my iPod Touch and the i1 doesn't hamper the device's slim form factor at all.


----------



## coolcrew23

Quick impressions from a casual listener. Using iPhone 7 Plus and Tidal HiFi. 

i1 + VE Monk+ = Good and fun sound. Powered well and sounds exactly like the Dragonfly Red. 

i1 + fiio ex1 = best pairing. Exact sound again as ADR. 

i1 + m50x = taught it may be lacking but so far so good. Need to max the volume a bit. Lively and dynamic. 

So far I love 'em and will definetely go around with me the most! My adr will permantly be left for my desktop tidal and i'm happy about that. Hate plugging and unplugging and bringing so much for a decent sound off my iPhone.


----------



## jandr272 (Jun 14, 2017)

*FiiO i1 - A swing and a miss*


I tested the FiiO i1 driving my Campfire Audio Vega IEM, that have a sensitivity of 102db/mW and impedance of 17.5ohms, from an iPhone 6S and iPad Air 2.  Comparisons were only A/B as far as how quickly I could change the cable from the headphone port to the i1.

_Sound_

I could not pinpoint any volume difference; if there is the i1 is well within 1 volume increment on both sources.  The i1 is a very transparent amp.  I can’t say for sure there is any sound difference between the sources and i1; _maybe_ there is a little mid-bass bump, and _maybe_ the high mids are slightly smoother but I wouldn't place money on a blind test.

_Build_

The i1 is nicely built; lightweight but solid, the design is streamlined and attractive.  The buttons have a satisfying click.  The mic works fine for calls.  The cord is pretty long, and it doesn’t really pocket very well when combined with headphone cables.  I’m not sure if the intent is to clip the i1 and wrap up the extra headphone cables in a pocket? 

_Overall_

The overall question really is “why”?  Unless you’re in desperate need of the mic and buttons, there isn’t really a reason to buy the i1.  The DAC isn’t a higher quality than Apple’s internal DAC, and the amplifier doesn’t provide much more power than Apple’s own Lightning adaptor, which provides plenty to drive the low impedence IEM the i1 is designed for (16-32ohm).  I'll hang onto the i1 simply to have a Lightning adaptor until AAW ships my MMCX cables with Lightning termination and in-line DAC/amp.


----------



## donunus

JamesFiiO said:


> 4, build in battery for 10 hours + playback. micro usb power supply.



I don't understand this, how can it be charged?  I don't see a power supply input?


----------



## cleg

donunus said:


> I don't understand this, how can it be charged?  I don't see a power supply input?



MicroUSB port on bottom right picture I thinks is done sole for this purpose


----------



## FiiO

donunus said:


> I don't understand this, how can it be charged?  I don't see a power supply input?



Dear friend,

If you mean the i1, you don't need to charge it. 

Best regards


----------



## Somnambulist

jandr272 said:


> *FiiO i1 - A swing and a miss*
> 
> _Overall_
> 
> The overall question really is “why”?  Unless you’re in desperate need of the mic and buttons, there isn’t really a reason to buy the i1.  The DAC isn’t a higher quality than Apple’s internal DAC, and the amplifier doesn’t provide much more power than Apple’s own Lightning adaptor, which provides plenty to drive the low impedence IEM the i1 is designed for (16-32ohm).  I'll hang onto the i1 simply to have a Lightning adaptor until AAW ships my MMCX cables with Lightning termination and in-line DAC/amp.



I have the AAW cable (Lightning to 2-Pin in my case) and it suffers from constant hiss, which irks me to no end as the Apple dongle is silent. It's such a good idea but so far the execution hasn't quite managed to equal the idea. Other owners have reported the same too.

I might try the Fiio as in terms of the 'why', I worry about the durability of the Lightning to 3.5mm adapter when it's goping in and out of my pocket all the time - it's a delicate little cable.


----------



## Angular Mo

Does the i1 provide side tone for calls?


----------



## FiiO

Angular Mo said:


> Does the i1 provide side tone for calls?


Dear friend,

No, the i1 doesn't have this function.

Best Regards,


----------



## Heartsmart

Just got the Fiio i1. I have Cosmic Ear CE6p, and it is very sensitive. I love my Chord mojo, but with CE6p and mojo I can hear a noticeable noise. I also tested dragonfly red and there was noise with that unit to.

I just listened a short while but so far I'm very satisfied with what I hear with the combo CE6p and i1. No noise and to my ears a more satisfying sound compared with apples dongle delivered with iPhone 7. Without going in to detail the sound is more musical and fun. It seems to be a very good synergy.

Right now this little thing feels like the best bang for bucks in a long time. And for my specific needs it solves the problems I had.

Yes, the cable is long together with the cable on the headphones. But as far I can understand i1 is constructed to be used with a short cable that Fiio also make. And the microphone  wouldn't be useful if it was close to the phone output.

I will do more listening and compare with apple dongle later on.

All the best to you all out there


----------



## Ynot1

MFi seems to have mic issue for both Capri and i1. Does Apple do anything to the mics?


----------



## dafos58

Received my i1 yesterday. Connected it with my Ipad air 2, installed the Fiio app. The app gives me a green OK sign, all the buttons work, but for some strange reason the sound still comes out of the Ipad speaker and not the headphone. Does anybody have any idea?


----------



## dafos58

dafos58 said:


> Received my i1 yesterday. Connected it with my Ipad air 2, installed the Fiio app. The app gives me a green OK sign, all the buttons work, but for some strange reason the sound still comes out of the Ipad speaker and not the headphone. Does anybody have any idea?



Oeps....Just was to careful in the beginning. pushed the headphone plug further in and of course it works. First impression (like mentioned earlier): cleaner sound, better instrument separation, so let's start listening.


----------



## Brooko

My thoughts on the FiiO i1 - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-i1-apple-lightning-amplifier.22411/reviews#review-19557


----------



## .Sup

Brooko said:


> My thoughts on the FiiO i1 - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-i1-apple-lightning-amplifier.22411/reviews#review-19557


Excellent review! Should be on the front page.


----------



## Brooko

Thanks - unfortunately I seem to have fallen out of favour recently.  Don't think I fit the template anymore. I have maybe 20 or so more (reviews) to go, then I'll either pack it in, or go find new pastures.


----------



## trellus

Brooko said:


> Thanks - unfortunately I seem to have fallen out of favour recently.  Don't think I fit the template anymore. I have maybe 20 or so more (reviews) to go, then I'll either pack it in, or go find new pastures.





I think your reviews are some of the best on here.


----------



## Zachik

trellus said:


> I think your reviews are some of the best on here.


Totally agree!!
When I just started with this crazy hobby 2-3 years ago, I read all your reviews and contacted you with follow up questions that you've always answered with details and patience. Please don't go!


----------



## m4rkw

Brooko said:


> My thoughts on the FiiO i1 - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-i1-apple-lightning-amplifier.22411/reviews#review-19557



Great review! I've ordered the i1 and the Fiio short MMCX cable. I'm wondering if perhaps the short cable was only still too long for you because your earpieces aren't the loop-around-the-ear kind?  Fingers crossed I won't have cable management issues.  This is just a stop-gap until I can order an EarStudio but I'm hoping the short MMCX cable will be suitable for that when I get one.


----------



## Brooko

The short cable is still better than a full size, but you’ll have to clip the mic unit to the shirt and still loop some of the excess cable. You’ll see when you get them.


----------



## m4rkw

No cable issue for me, it's just right. Maybe because I'm 6'4 but I don't have a problem even using the original Shure cable that came with my headphones (the fiio short cable isn't arriving until friday). The i1 cable seems about right when the mic is clipped to my shirt collar.


----------



## m4rkw

It definitely seems to sound better than the Apple 3.5mm adapter


----------



## m4rkw

The Apple adapter has background static when nothing is playing, the i1 is dead silent.  Impressed.


----------



## Ynot1

Early impressions and recent impressions suggest some changes might have ocurred. But could just be different expectations.


----------



## m4rkw

The clip that came with mine could be better, the original Shure cable is a bit thick and worked its way out of the clip this morning. I didn't want to put the clip on the i1 cable because then the remote controls would be hanging upside down.


----------



## m4rkw

Yeah the clip really sucks. I'm wishing for a clip that would fit around the tube of the inline remote and clip that to my shirt collar.


----------



## snellemin

Got me one of these i1's for an old Iphone 5s.  Really liking the sound.  A lot cleaner vs the iphone headphone output.  For my basshead headphones, I use it as the Burson cable+ going through a bigger amp.  Good stuff man.  Beats buying a new dac/amp.


----------



## FiiO

snellemin said:


> Got me one of these i1's for an old Iphone 5s.  Really liking the sound.  A lot cleaner vs the iphone headphone output.  For my basshead headphones, I use it as the Burson cable+ going through a bigger amp.  Good stuff man.  Beats buying a new dac/amp.


Dear friend,

Glad to hear about that! 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Good New!!!

Spring's here and FiiO has a special sale for you!

From March 21st to April 3rd (PDT), we will have the special sales for you on Amazon.com. Don't miss the deal!

Click here for more information!

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

FiiO Lightning Amplifier i1 is Available in a *7cm* Short Version







The Lightning Amplifier i1 was welcomed by the market soon after its release. It has once been awarded as “The Best Accessories for Your iPhone X” by famous site* MakeUseOf*.

However, owing to the cable length of 80cm, many customers and friends voiced out their expectation for a short version to better enjoy the fun with ease. FiiO always places great importance on the suggestions and feedback from the customers, after spent some time on finding a solution, our engineers finally made it possible and changed the cable length from the original 80cm to 7cm with no change to sound quality and functions.

Check out the detailed introduction of i1 at: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/67


If you are interested, check with our local sales agent (at http://www.fiio.net/en/stores) for its availability or grab one from FiiO Aliexpress store at:  >> Click Here


Best Regards


----------



## Returnity (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey @FiiO , is the output still limited to 24bit/48 kHz? It’s been a while since these are on the market and I wonder if those “pending changes to the LAM” did happen or not.


----------



## FiiO

Returnity said:


> Hey @FiiO , is the output still limited to 24bit/48 kHz? It’s been a while since these are on the market and I wonder if those “pending changes to the LAM” did happen or not.


Dear friend,

Restricted by Apple's LAM module, i1 just could support up to 48kHz/24bit so far. If the restriction of LAM module is removed or LAM module is upgraded in the future, i1 might support up to 192kHz at that time.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Jul 28, 2020)

Product Review Of FiiO Products---From James 

*Chapter Eleven: i1*

Back to FiiO's product strategy announced in the 2016 Headphone Expo, i.e. we would put our attention on Bluetooth and MFi products. Nowadays we are accustomed to mobile phones without the 3.5mm headphone output, but before the launch of the iPhone X, no one would ever believe the 3.5mm port would be canceled. FiiO as one of the manufacturers with the MFi certified, had already known while cooperating to research and develop an adapter featured with the Lightning port.

The i1 is actually very simple in functions with one end the Lightning port connecting to iPhone and the other the 3.5mm female end. The circuit canceled by iPhone came as an independent product.

The i1 itself has nothing worth discussing, which was built in with an encrypted chip and a DAC chip. However, through this kind of product, we have known more about the design philosophy of the iPhone.

1. There is a limitation of the external power supply under 100mA for the Lightning port. While Android devices are a mess due to a lack of standards. Products with the MFi certification have to strictly follow the rules. If they exceed the current limitation, they would fail to be certificated. Therefore, those products manufactured or authorized by Apple Inc have great compatibility. While Android systems would meet many compatibility issues and cause manufacturers to be blamed.

2. The reason why Apple would set a 100mA current limitation is to eliminate influences to the battery life of the iPhone. I personally think that in Apple's design philosophy, experiences weigh more than functions. They would rather give up some functions than sacrificing experiences. If the current limitation is smaller, the chip can come with stronger driven capacity and higher performance.

All in all, Apple has managed to establish a new world of high maturity, strong compatibility and good experience via its own iOS system, chips, hardware, and strict accessory controlling standards. This might be one of the reasons that it can be so successful.

After the i1 being released, it did not meet our expectations. The main reason was not on the i1 itself. It was mainly because that although the iPhone has canceled the 3.5mm headphone output, it has included a 3.5mm port audio cable. More importantly, a majority of users has started to choose Bluetooth earphones instead of a wired one.


----------



## Amber Rain

I bought the Apple dongle, but it sounded rubbish, so I bought the i1 (short) which sounds a lot better. However, it's still a PITA  to remember and carry around (and not lose). End result, I don't really listen to music on the iphone much at all.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## NallyFace

Dragging this back out. I have an i1, I’ve actually had two, and I love the device. It’s a clear improvement with my Shure SE425’s and iPhone XR. However, the first i1 suffered a faulty cable after only a few weeks, even with great care taken (clip broke however on day one) This was replaced and then 4-5weeks past and the same issue with the second i1, the cable is just not good enough and it’s a real shame as it’s such a great little device. 

I ended up trying all sorts of cable strengthening hacks, wrapping it, taping it, I ended up wrapping it in super strong packing tape just to keep it flat and straight so it would not cut out. Did not last long.

If only this came with a braided cable or something that was really strong. I’m using a Ugreen adapter now, no sound improvement or amp, but the cable is great.

Fiio, please consider upgrading the cable and I would happily purchase and use daily. For now though, I spent £70 to use a product that lasted weeks. It’s so close, it just needs that cable.


----------



## Amber Rain

I've sent mine back to Fiio for repair. I got the dreaded "this accessory is not supported" error message. I hope it's worth it (cost of sending back and forth and repair). Would probably have been cheaper to buy a new one!

I have an XR as well. It's such a shame that iPhones are such a pain in the arse with no headphone jack.


----------



## NallyFace

Amber Rain said:


> I've sent mine back to Fiio for repair. I got the dreaded "this accessory is not supported" error message. I hope it's worth it (cost of sending back and forth and repair). Would probably have been cheaper to buy a new one!
> 
> I have an XR as well. It's such a shame that iPhones are such a pain in the arse with no headphone jack.



I guess I am getting used to that now with the adapter, but if Fiio could get this right I’d be all for it 100% as the sound is really good for the price. There is no plan to upgrade the i1 from what they have told me, it’s a real shame as it’s so darn close to being great.

When you get yours back, I’d recommend doing what you can to get the cable stronger, but the point where the cable meets the lightning adapter is a real pain. They are supposed to be a mobile device, in and out of pockets, yet not nearly strong enough for that even when handling like it’s glass.


----------



## Amber Rain

NallyFace said:


> I guess I am getting used to that now with the adapter, but if Fiio could get this right I’d be all for it 100% as the sound is really good for the price. There is no plan to upgrade the i1 from what they have told me, it’s a real shame as it’s so darn close to being great.
> 
> When you get yours back, I’d recommend doing what you can to get the cable stronger, but the point where the cable meets the lightning adapter is a real pain. They are supposed to be a mobile device, in and out of pockets, yet not nearly strong enough for that even when handling like it’s glass.



Thanks, will see what I can do, but even with lightning USB cables they are never secure if you use them on the move.


----------



## NallyFace (Jan 30, 2021)

I wonder about this:

PALOVUE Ampstar Hi-Fi Mini Lightning Audio Adapter Lightning to 3.5mm MFi-Certified A2M Dual-Core Amplifer Compatible iPhone 12 11 Pro Max iPhone X XS Max XR iPhone 8 Plus https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08CDDP...abc_WZZ3D0J3X2WHW8V228Y8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## NallyFace

NallyFace said:


> I wonder about this:
> 
> PALOVUE Ampstar Hi-Fi Mini Lightning Audio Adapter Lightning to 3.5mm MFi-Certified A2M Dual-Core Amplifer Compatible iPhone 12 11 Pro Max iPhone X XS Max XR iPhone 8 Plus https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08CDDP...abc_WZZ3D0J3X2WHW8V228Y8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



scratch that. Not whatI thought it was. How he hell do you delete posts here!?


----------



## Amber Rain

NallyFace said:


> scratch that. Not whatI thought it was. How he hell do you delete posts here!?



Not sure, edit and leave blank?

If the i1 doesn't work out for me, I'll just use it wirelessly. Essentially I'll be done listening to audio from my iPhone, as I usually have a DAP with me.


----------

